# Richter Live in Prague



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Is this performance of Ravel's Miroirs






the same as on this Praga CD?










Thanks!


----------



## akiralx (Apr 6, 2010)

I suspect so as that is the only extant recording of Miroirs by SR.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There is also a Miroirs by SR on the Swiss Aura label, from a concert in Lugano, Switzerland. Good sound, performance varying, sometimes sublime.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah. It is probably foolhardy to state that Richter recorded a work only x times, if it was in his repertoire at all. Just considering his journeys-by-train through Siberia... . 

Four hands works recorded with Yudina, maybe not many of those.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> Four hands works recorded with Yudina, maybe not many of those.


Are there any ?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Are there any ?




Not that I know of. It would have to have happened early, before she started totin', and he got scared.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I was thinking approximately the same thing ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

akiralx said:


> I suspect so as that is the only extant recording of Miroirs by SR.


Since 6 days have elapsed since I posted )), I ordered and received it. It does indeed seem to be the same performance.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Since 6 days have elapsed since I posted )), I ordered and received it. It does indeed seem to be the same performance.


Eh? Say what? Prague and Lugano? *Something* is wrong with this picture.

Speaking of pictures, those that you linked from ytmg.com take a long time to load at TC; causes me to be annoyed - every time I open this thread. Try not to be alarmed by this information.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Eh? Say what? Prague and Lugano? *Something* is wrong with this picture.
> 
> Speaking of pictures, those that you linked from ytmg.com take a long time to load at TC; causes me to be annoyed - every time I open this thread. Try not to be alarmed by this information.


Well, I was going to re-examine my life, but since you said not to be alarmed, I can relax.  I'm not sure what you mean by your first sentence. Both performances on that disc are from Prague, but the concerts are about 9 years apart.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kontra*! Since I sent you the VM I thought I'd have another look and I was able to find it I copied the text from your album art you posted and it appeared. £20 paid but worth it I think I just hope it's in good condition.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I also found the complete *Richter Live in Prague* box set for £3500.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Ouch--that's a lot of money! I hope you enjoy the CD.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> I also found the complete *Richter Live in Prague* box set for £3500.


Some of the recorded sound in that set is not-so-very-good. Lots of marvelous performances though - at least half of them.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Some of the recorded sound in that set is not-so-very-good. Lots of marvelous performances though - at least half of them.


Thanks *Hilly* I trust your opinion and doubt I'll purchase it. I was not seriously considering it for 15 CDs it's a bit expensive I'll try to source anything I'm interested in individuality. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Thanks *Hilly* I trust your opinion and doubt I'll purchase it. I was not seriously considering it for 15 CDs it's a bit expensive I'll try to source anything I'm interested in individuality. :tiphat:


I wouldn't be surprised if Praga runs another batch - or licenses somebody else (Brilliant?) to do it. It's been O-O-P for quite awhile now. Amazon.com lists a few of the individual CDs used. This one:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Z0S5J33BL._SL110_.jpg

Contains the famous 1956 "Pictures" - which really does qualify as a 'must hear'.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I seriously want that Richter in Prague set. So badly that I looked into my savings account to see how badly the 900 dollar price tag would hurt me. They had better release a new one...

I should write a letter to Harmoni Mundi...


----------

